
MySpace, Auditude, And MTV Have Just Figured Out How To Monetize Online Video  - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/02/myspace-auditude-and-mtv-have-just-figured-out-how-to-monetize-online-video/
======
snewe
Should read "May Have Just Figured Out." Why do people have to write such
over-the-top headlines?

Let's give the technology a few weeks and then judge its efficacy. Techcrunch
is the same site that claimed Hulu would crash and burn.

Oh, don't forget to read the last linked story:

[http://www.reuters.com/article/wtMostRead/idUSWEN87182007061...](http://www.reuters.com/article/wtMostRead/idUSWEN871820070612)

Apparently, Google tried something very similar _last June_.

------
centuren
I installed the BlockSite addon for Firefox (<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/3145>) specifically to disable techcrunch.com links on this
site.

It's works WONDERFULLY! I see a sensational headline, and even if I give into
impulse and click on it, it's not an active link, and I'm reminded about
headline pandering without having wasted the time to read the blog post.

------
sanj
It seems to me that this allows Myspace to identify owned content but does
very little in terms of monetizing that content. How often -- really -- have
you watched something on Youtube and said "Geez, I'd like to buy that!"

All this appears to do is to provide some ammo to the copyright holders that
the technology exists to deal with takedown notices efficiently.

------
louislouis
the same technology could be used to point to free full versions of the
clips.. wooohoooo... if only...

------
Tichy
On the other hand, users might be pissed off that the videos they upload are
being changed.

